# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Neighbours demolition

## Brasil

Hi, Apologies if this doesn't belong here, I have no idea who to ask about this (it being 530 on a Friday). I came home tonight to find my neighbour's house completely demolished. It was next to me in a pair of terrace-type houses common in inner Melbourne. No big problem except this has exposed the adjoining wall of my house which seems to have a few big holes in the weatherboards which were previously covered by his wall. Can anyone give  me a quick summary of my rights, ie can I require them to cover (even if only temporarily) the holes they have exposed? It's going to rain over the weekend apparently and I'm not hugely keen about my house turning into a swimming pool! 
Anyway apologies if this doesn't belong here. I'm grateful for any advice.

----------


## Bloss

Unless the demolition actually caused the damage to your wall not much you can do - if the holes were pre-existing then probably your problem - it seems the demolition simply exposed them to weather. A bit surprising though as normally if they have approval there are rules about notification etc, but that varies. 
In any case if you think rain might get in you should do something to prevent that regardless of who is "in the right". From your description just a cheap tarp  or builders plastic stapled or tacked (or even good old gaffer tape) to the wall might do the job so you get no water ingress - sort out who's responsible after, prevent damage first.  :2thumbsup:  
Local council will be able to tell you what's going on, but not until Monday!

----------


## watson

:What he said:

----------


## Brasil

Thanks guys, ended up getting on to the builder, he came over and put up some plastic for me (I was a bit reluctant to enter his site without him there otherwise would have done myself plus it was a two man job anyway). He's going to put something more permanent up tomorrow, so it's all sorted. Seems like a good bloke. 
Thanks again  :Smilie:

----------

